# Here I am



## Northwoods

Hi Everyone,
Posting for the first time but have lurked for a long time. 
I have seen a lot of good advice here, much taken to heart.
At this point my marriage is on life support, and divorce is a definite possibility.

I will post details soon, and I swear it could be in just about any of the sub-forums because we have touched on most of those areas.


----------



## Betrayedone

Join the club....it's very easy to get in......not very exclusive, sadly.


----------



## MattMatt

Sorry you had to seek us out, but glad you found us.


----------

